# The Ivy Hotel Wroughton November 2016



## klempner69 (Mar 19, 2017)

A charming not so little hotel in the village of Wroughton,that started out as Bed&Breakfast concern and went on to become rather large with 32 rooms.It went into administration in 2013 and has first suffered from squatters living there during 2014 to early 2015,then having the local morons go in and trash the place.I spent a few Saturdays in here last summer before the new owner fenced it off in readyness for demo.Macarthy Stone have bought it to build about 30 luxury flats on..I would rather it had become a Toby Carvery!
The front


Four Poster suite used mainly for weddings


This used to be a nice place to sit have a beer in..the locals have also enjoyed it here too


How it used to look


Let us check in at Reception


Then we go for beer?How she used to be..


And how the vermin treated her..


Lovely dining room


And last summer


Kitchen..pretty big


Many rooms escaped the yobbos


Some entertainment left by the squatters


1980`S extension


A very overgrown Ridgeway Hall,used for weddings


Been to a few weddings here myself


And that was The Ivy Hotel folks..I shall miss having a beer here


Demo has begun..


----------



## krela (Mar 19, 2017)

It looks like that was a nice place in its day.


----------



## jsp77 (Mar 20, 2017)

such a waste but nicely captured, cheers


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 20, 2017)

Nice photographs, I like how you show after and before photos. I prefer the before photos. Does look like you could enjoy a nice cool beer in the sun lounge. A shame its going this way.


----------



## smiler (Mar 21, 2017)

Shame when this happens, interesting report and good pics, Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 23, 2017)

Nice one! Right up my street and a fantastic set of photos too, 
thanks for sharing


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 9, 2017)

Great to see the before and after shots, really puts another spin on a place!

Did your lens steam up taking some of them shots???

yes meat and two veg please...I'm talkin about a Toby carvery


----------

